# S&S or a good bike case: pros & cons?



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I travel a fair amount for work and I want to start taking a bike with me. I don't really like renting a bike for a variety of reason. Seems like I have two general options:

1. Get a travel bike with S&S couplers (or a Ritchey Break Away)
OR
2. Get a real nice travel case so that I can take one of my regular bikes with me.

I'm trying to figure out the pros and cons of each. Here's what I came up with so far.

Pros for #1--easier to travel with (smaller, lighter), easier to tote around airport, I'lll have a dedicated travel bike which is nice, 

Cons for #1--expensive, durability (?), another bike to maintain

Pros for #2 -- cheaper, allows me to take different bikes (road, cross, MTB) depending on destination

Cons for #2 -- difficult to travel with, more expensive to travel with.

What else should I consider? For those who have tried either or both of these options, what can you tell me? Is the up front cost of S&S worth the convenience? Does it depend on how much you travel? Is it nice to be able to take different bikes?

I'm doing my research and I want to make sure I do this right. I'm considering starting with #2, seeing how it goes and then decide whether I want to do #1.

thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Working in the bike business for as long as I did gave me the chance to try a whole bunch of bike travel cases. Most of them do the job really well (although actually not any better than a well packed bicycle box that most shops are willing to give you for free).

The problem with bike cases and boxes is the fees that airlines are so ruthlessly applying. There is nothing to keep them from continuing to raise those fees either. $80+ each way a few times a year and the S&S couplers begin to look very attractive.

So attractive that we are in the process of having them installed on my Rivendell and one of Miss M's fixtes. I figure they will pay for themselves in about 3 years or so......


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

Depending on where you travel, excess baggage embargoes may effect your decision. More airlines are starting to impose these more widely during peak travel periods, so check with your usual airline and destinations. When they say 0 excess bags, they're sticking to it.

Here's Continentals current list:
http://www.continental.com/web/en-US/content/travel/baggage/embargo.aspx

Edited to add: Surly announced an S&S'd version of their CrossCheck.
Might be worth checking out.
http://panthercitybicycles.blogspot.com/2007/09/surly-has-cool-new-bike-at-show.html


----------



## mortman (Jan 22, 2004)

Based on my experience, if you travel a "fair amount", I wouldn't go with either of those options. I have an S&S coupled bike, and I love it. The ride is great, it flies for free, and it's nice and compact. It also takes probably 45 minutes to disassemble or reassemble. I've heard people say they can do it in 20 minutes, and I haven't had much practice, but by the time I wrap all the tubes, break the cables, take off the handle bar, remove the cranks, drop the rear der, bundle everything up and squeeze it in the box its longer then 20 minutes. So, this is not something I would want to do if I traveled frequently, but it's fine for the two trips a year I tend to do.

I also traveled with my non-coupled bike using a triall3sports bike case (the "small" one). It still took over 30 minutes to pack, and the thing is friggin huge. You need an SUV or something with fold down seats to carry it around. The airline charged me $100 on my return trip (but not on my departure for some reason), and it just sucked pulling it around. Never again. There are smaller options such as the Trico, but it's still not something you'd want to drag on a plane every week.

I know several people on this site use a Bike Friday, and while I have not ridden one if I traveled regularly that is what I'd get. It breaks down and re-assembles quickly and is compact. I have also heard good things about the Ritchey, although the case is slightly larger then regulation, and I'm not sure if the assembly time is that fast.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

llama31 said:


> I travel a fair amount for work and I want to start taking a bike with me. I don't really like renting a bike for a variety of reason. Seems like I have two general options:
> 
> 1. Get a travel bike with S&S couplers (or a Ritchey Break Away)
> OR
> ...


I have traveled with my bike for years. Last year I bought a Ti bike with S&S. Best thing I ever did. Easy to put together, I usually budget 30 minutes but it usaly takes me 15-20. Always FREE when you check it. The bag is the size of a normal suitcase so I don't get any looks from my coworkers or bellboys dragging a monster bag thru the lobby of a 5 Star hotel.

The bike works just like any other bike. It is my everyday bike, I raced it 10 times last year no problems.

I would advise Ti just because it lasts forever and if you travel with a bike things get banged up. I also like the soft case that is a backpack.

The Richey Ti Breakaway looks very cool. The only issue is the case that comes with it is slightly over the Airline "free" limit. The good news is with most Richey's you can buy a S&S case and it will fit in there, unless you have a huge frame.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Working in the bike business for as long as I did gave me the chance to try a whole bunch of bike travel cases. Most of them do the job really well (although actually not any better than a well packed bicycle box that most shops are willing to give you for free).
> 
> The problem with bike cases and boxes is the fees that airlines are so ruthlessly applying. There is nothing to keep them from continuing to raise those fees either. $80+ each way a few times a year and the S&S couplers begin to look very attractive.
> 
> So attractive that we are in the process of having them installed on my Rivendell and one of Miss M's fixtes. I figure they will pay for themselves in about 3 years or so......



$80+ each way?!? Ouch. That does add up. I'm figuring about 6 trips a year (2 vacations and a few work trips). So that will start to sting. S&S will cost over $800 ($460 for the retrofit, $410 for the bag etc.). That's from Bilenky. 6 trips at $160+ each is $960+ per year. Hmmmm...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

full size cases are a pain in the azz... 
- extra cost to fly
- ground transportation: I guess a benefit of lost luggage would be that the airline will deliver it to your door, but if you go international or need to rent a car- good luck... some friends took a double to Europe and it would not fit in a taxi so they wheeled it a couple of miles to hotel after going up and down stairs at the train station... fun times. you also gotta store it somewhere, at home and at your destination
- packing: same time and effort and same risk for damage

don't blow a whole lot on a case... sure get a good one, ideally used, but be aware they will get thrashed like any other luggage will. many shops rent them, so maybe that's an option to start with. I have a Bike Friday, got it before S&S couplers came out... if doing it again I'd def consider them on something like a Cross Check.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

llama31 said:


> $80+ each way?!? Ouch. That does add up. I'm figuring about 6 trips a year (2 vacations and a few work trips). So that will start to sting. S&S will cost over $800 ($460 for the retrofit, $410 for the bag etc.). That's from Bilenky. 6 trips at $160+ each is $960+ per year. Hmmmm...


Depending on the size of frame you ride, a Ritchey breakaway will fit in the S&S hard case.

You can buy the Ritchey's at Excel or GVH, or any number of other spots. GVH ships you the Ritchey case along with the frame and they are selling the frame for $1200 ( unless you want Ti) ; that may make better sense.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> Depending on the size of frame you ride, a Ritchey breakaway will fit in the S&S hard case.
> 
> You can buy the Ritchey's at Excel or GVH, or any number of other spots. GVH ships you the Ritchey case along with the frame and they are selling the frame for $1200 ( unless you want Ti) ; that may make better sense.


Huh, didn't know the Ritchey could fit into an S&S case. I've heard that people don't usually get charged with the slightly oversized Ritchey case.

If I get the Ritchey, I'll probably go with GVH. thanks.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*well, I don't travel that much*



mortman said:


> Based on my experience, if you travel a "fair amount", I wouldn't go with either of those options. I have an S&S coupled bike, and I love it. The ride is great, it flies for free, and it's nice and compact. It also takes probably 45 minutes to disassemble or reassemble. I've heard people say they can do it in 20 minutes, and I haven't had much practice, but by the time I wrap all the tubes, break the cables, take off the handle bar, remove the cranks, drop the rear der, bundle everything up and squeeze it in the box its longer then 20 minutes. So, this is not something I would want to do if I traveled frequently, but it's fine for the two trips a year I tend to do.
> 
> I also traveled with my non-coupled bike using a triall3sports bike case (the "small" one). It still took over 30 minutes to pack, and the thing is friggin huge. You need an SUV or something with fold down seats to carry it around. The airline charged me $100 on my return trip (but not on my departure for some reason), and it just sucked pulling it around. Never again. There are smaller options such as the Trico, but it's still not something you'd want to drag on a plane every week.
> 
> ...


I think about 3 or 4 of my work trips each year would be worth bringing a bike along. Plus a couple vacations. So maybe 6 trips a year. Based on what I'm hearing so far, I may go S&S or the Ritchey, rather than a case for the regular bike. I want it to be convenient and cost effective enough that I will actually use it for this purpose.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

llama31 said:


> Huh, didn't know the Ritchey could fit into an S&S case. I've heard that people don't usually get charged with the slightly oversized Ritchey case.
> .


What size frame are you? 

I think Richey has a new bag that is better then the old one


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*56 or 58 for the Ritchey*



bigpinkt said:


> What size frame are you?
> 
> I think Richey has a new bag that is better then the old one


I'd have to look at the geometry closer. I usually ride a 56 or 57. For the Ritchey, it appears that the 58 might work best for me. Why?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Transfers to connecting flights can be a problem*

Sometimes these fullsize cases don't make connecting flights as oversize get handled differently than normal luggage. The you can find yourself for several days without your bike. Can mess up a nice vacation.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*S&S or similar*

I would go with the couplings, especially if you are getting a new bike as opposed to retro-fitting an old one (which I did actually since I could not bring myself to buy another touring bike). Pricey to be sure, but for me the convenience factor (easier to get on planes, trains, in cabs etc) far outweighed the cost. And, with more and more airlines charging fees for bikes (even internationally) the cost will be paid for in just a few years. Another factor: weight. It is mighty tempting to fill up all the empty space in a full-size bike box with lots of stuff. You will go over the weight limit for sure (and that is now being enforced). Can't fit nearly as much stuff in a S&S case (which I think is a good thing). 

Depending on the size of the bike, you should consider self-extracting crank bolts because otherwise the bike just might not fit in the box. You will also need cable splitters and should consider one of those handy links that let you take apart a chain by hand. I also got a bunch of wrap to protect the tubes and compression struts. If you are flying in the US, I would also include some directions for packing so that if some zealous security type opens your box, he or she at least might consider putting the pieces back in carefully without damaging the bike.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*S+s, Ymmv*

We saw a pair of S+S bikes in '03 when we were following the TdF. I thought it was brilliant so when I finally ponied up for a custom touring frame, I got couplers. That said, I haven't flown with it yet (2+ years now). But I just got a corrugated plastic box similar to Crateworks (but 26x26x10") for ~$40.

As others have mentioned, it may take ~30 minutes to pack the bike in the box, so consider your intended usage and how to simplify. My next step is converting to SS/fixed so that I don't have to worry about gear cables, derailleur/dropout damage, or that long loose chain getting other stuff greasy during shipment.

I used to consider my frame a jewel and might have hesitated to pack it in a tiny box, but now it's relegated to commuting duty and I'd rather scratch it and use it. I may not take it on every business trip, but if I fly it once or twice a year I'm sure I'll be grinning from ear to ear...


----------

